
Anyone Can Learn to Code an LSTM-RNN (Part 1: RNN) - williamtrask
http://iamtrask.github.io/2015/11/15/anyone-can-code-lstm/
======
digisth
If you want to know more about RNNs in general, I can't recommend watching the
videos/reading the notes from this course enough:

[http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html](http://cs224d.stanford.edu/syllabus.html)

If you want something more basic to get your head around NNs, I recommend
Denny Britz's "Neural Networks from Scratch":

[http://www.wildml.com/2015/09/implementing-a-neural-
network-...](http://www.wildml.com/2015/09/implementing-a-neural-network-from-
scratch/)

I created a gist with a heavily commented version of his code:

[https://gist.github.com/sthware/c47824c116e6a61a56d9](https://gist.github.com/sthware/c47824c116e6a61a56d9)

------
imh
For a more thorough intro, I can't recommend anything better than this
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.00019](http://arxiv.org/abs/1506.00019)

------
hellameta
This is a wonderful post. For anyone who'd like to see a nice intro to
decision trees insofar as how they apply to machine learning, this is a nice
post as well: [http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-
part-1/](http://www.r2d3.us/visual-intro-to-machine-learning-part-1/)

------
deepGem
Another fantastic resource, from a programmer's perspective. Very little math.
[http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/](http://karpathy.github.io/neuralnets/)

------
Houshalter
In theory yes, but these NN libraries are very difficult to set up. I remember
it was a huge pain to get numpy working with lots of frustrations and learning
technical things. Torch and theano are not supported on Windows at all.

I've been looking at brain simulator recently. It has it's own installer and a
decent GUI: [http://www.goodai.com/#!brain-
simulator/c81c](http://www.goodai.com/#!brain-simulator/c81c)

~~~
wodenokoto
[http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/install_windows.html](http://deeplearning.net/software/theano/install_windows.html)

It seems like theano does work on Windows, but the install looks to be quite
the pita.

~~~
p1esk
It looks harder than it is. For me it took less than 3 minutes (I already had
CUDA installed) to run the logistic regression example.

------
make3
Some more information on LSTMs
[http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-
LSTMs/](http://colah.github.io/posts/2015-08-Understanding-LSTMs/)

~~~
williamtrask
excellent post

------
nicklo
Terrific post! Its great to see things implemented in short, 1-file programs.
Tends to demystify things a lot.

What did you use to make the diagrams + gifs?

~~~
williamtrask
Glad you liked it! For the gifs...
[http://makeagif.com/](http://makeagif.com/)

------
bravo
I can't if I can't access that link.

~~~
williamtrask
not sure what happened...should be back up now. I'm guessing github hiccup

